# Fancy Wobbler Finished



## riveter (Sep 24, 2009)

I just finished my first engine. It's the Fancy Wobbler.
It runs great and all fits are good, but there are lots of tool marks. I plan on making another one and concentrating on the finish. That seems to be my biggest challenge now.


----------



## itowbig (Sep 24, 2009)

looks good too me pretty nice engine u got there.
the finish work is my big problem area too i just cant seem to get it
but i do like ur engine how about a vid of it running


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks good to me, some of my parts look like I used a hacksaw.
-B-


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum riveter wEc1

Nice little Fancy you have there 

I don't know how far your machining skills are developed yet, but IMHO getting really good finishes depends on a lot of manual skills one only gets with practice, and even if you are well skilled, a bit of manual labour with the likes of emery paper, oils, and elbow grease.

As this is your first engine, it is a very good attempt indeed - first it must run well mechanically - (sounds like you've got that Thm - then comes the part where you spend a LOT of time making it pretty 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 24, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> getting really good finishes depends on a lot of manual skills .......... with the likes of emery paper, oils, and elbow grease.



Can't argue with that Arnold, riveter, that's why many of us use brass and aluminium, ......... much easier to polish than steel .... ;D  ;D

Welcome aboard, just join in and have fun, and .... questions are for asking, so feel free.

CC 

PS: Nice little engine 8)


----------



## riveter (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments. It is all steel and brass. One of the most important things I learned is the lathe chucks will chew up a piece of brass when you tighten down on it. So I cut up a Coke can and am starting to use that thin aluminum to protect my work when I chuck it up. I am also thinking about getting some collets for my lathe. I have a MT4 spindle taper and have found some MT4 collets on ebay. That would be the cheapest way to set my lathe up for collets.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum riveter. Nice engine.
A video would be very welcome.
I did the same thing when I started...got an engine to go...that cemented my interest in the hobby...then started developing my skills in making it look good as well.


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 24, 2009)

Good work riveter!!

Looks pretty damn fine to me for a first time build!!!
Hope my first one looks half as good as yours!

So far i have been messing around and found some pretty good ways of polishing stuff on the lathe.
Very fine water paper, of course working from course to very fine.
And then cutting a thick cloth into thin strips and using a bit of Brasso and working it up and down the part while on the lathe.

Works well for me and the Alu comes out like a mirror!


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 24, 2009)

Be careful with the cloth, I have had a piece catch the work and wind up.
I have also ran a knuckle into the chuck while polishing, that just makes you mad.
Make sure you grip just the edges and dont wrap it around your fingers so you can let go if you need to.
But yes the cloth works great, I use 3M cleaner, glaze then polish it works great on Al and brass.
Dont turn the work too fast or you will "burn" it, it is hard to get the discoloration out after it is burned in.
-B-


----------



## RobWilson (Sep 25, 2009)

who, where ,what ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## Kermit (Sep 25, 2009)

I think something is missing here... ??? Like the original poster!


----------



## Maryak (Sep 26, 2009)

riveter  said:
			
		

> It runs great and all fits are good, but there are lots of tool marks. I plan on making another one and concentrating on the finish. That seems to be my biggest challenge now.



Me too. 

Still it's a great wobbler. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## RobWilson (Sep 26, 2009)

I can see it :big: very nice riveter Thm:

Regards Rob


----------



## riveter (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll try to get some video. I need to put the capture card into my computer and see if my video camera still works. Or get a digital video camera and bypass the capture card step altogether.


----------



## Lakc (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice job there!
Cutting tools with a wide radius, slow feeds, and emory cloth, are your best friends for a fine finish. A few minutes with a buffing wheel and that brass cylinder will shine like gold.


----------

